# Foodplot sprayer



## delani's dad (Jan 5, 2012)

Anyone make their own sprayer for foodploting?


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

I just bought a 20 gal tank and pump combo, but it only has a hand sprayer. Will soon be working on a boom arm.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is a Watering tank I built for our drought conditions we had this last year here is Texas, to water my food Plots. Worked great. 250 gal Tank that set on the back of My John Deer Gator and had adjustable Booms to spread the water.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

My truck used to groan when I loaded that kind of bucket on it to water the horses didn't think a gattor would take the weight


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Worked great and pulled it fine! I filled it 3/4 of the way up only! You would be surprised what them gators will haul!!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I picked one up super cheap at an auction, but before that...I had the plans all done in my head! YIKES...
in my mind they are pretty simple, 12v pump to a boom sprayer. You get all the different spray pattern nozzles at Northern tool.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

i made one with 4 tips that mount to square tubing. i run it off my my 25 gallon tank,off the atv, been doing it for years does a super job. i was thinking about
adding some swing out arms, and adding 2 more tips this year. when i first started doing it, we were only doing about 15 to 20 acers of plots. last year we did over
60, need more coverage. i set my boom about 3.5 feet off the ground and get close around 14 feet of coverage, and i go fast. i put some shut off valves in the lines also so i can run 2 tips instead of 4. 2 tips is perfect for spraying walking paths to stands.


----------



## Sodak Hunter (Feb 28, 2012)

Have you ever thought of using boomless sprayers called boombusters? They have about a 30 feet of coverage and can mount directly behind the vehicle you are using. Not as cumbersome.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.orschelnfarmhome.com/Ors...rayer?&query=30+foot+boomless+sprayer&offset=

Orschelns and other farm stores often have sprayers like you are looking for.

They also usually carry nozzles and tubing to build your own


----------



## delani's dad (Jan 5, 2012)

^^^I am sure that that boomless sprayer would work great on an atv. But I do not have an atv. And it also seems like it would be alot cheaper to make a sprayer than to buy one. Especially at the price listed for the one in the link. I can get a 55 gal plastic drum for free and some pvc piping is relatively cheap. So I am pretty sure that if I build one myself I can save about $325. Thanks for all the info guys. Mike


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

delani's dad said:


> ^^^I am sure that that boomless sprayer would work great on an atv. But I do not have an atv. And it also seems like it would be alot cheaper to make a sprayer than to buy one. Especially at the price listed for the one in the link. I can get a 55 gal plastic drum for free and some pvc piping is relatively cheap. So I am pretty sure that if I build one myself I can save about $325. Thanks for all the info guys. Mike


i am not sure if i would use pvc. i am sure it would work great, but the problem would be if you happened to hit something with it, that would be the end of it.
if you are not doing alot of spraying, it will be fine. i used thick 1/2" square tubing for my boom, it can take a beating. i mounted it onto a board with wood screws,
so if i smack something, it will pull out. i have had this happen one time, i sprayed until dark and was leaving and clipped a small tree. it did not bend my boom, just
pulled one side off. it was a easy fix. 

i think it cost me about $100 to $125 to make. the metal was about $30. there are alot of little pieces you have to buy to make it.
clamps for the boom, t's, nozzels, rubber washers, holders for nozzels, strainers, etc. each nozzel is actually made up of 6 different parts you have to buy seperate. there is a ag sprayer place about 5 miles from my house. i was supprised how much stuff you had to get to make it work, but it is worth it, i love mine.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Sodak Hunter said:


> Have you ever thought of using boomless sprayers called boombusters? They have about a 30 feet of coverage and can mount directly behind the vehicle you are using. Not as cumbersome.


i looked at those, but those look like to me that they would waste alot of chemical. In order to cover that wide of an area, it would have to sling it out pretty thick.
you would be supprised how little chemical it takes to kill even big weeds. It just takes a little mist, you don't have to soak them.

i mount mine about 3.5 to 3.75 feet high and go about 10 to 15 mph, it works great. 
i played alot with different tips, when i first started, i was spraying way to much, and had my boom way to low. 
it was not until about 3 years ago i was up at the farm when a guy came to spray the fields. 
i watched him, he had his boom about 4 to 4.5 feet off the ground and was flying. 
that is when i realized i needed to change my setup some.


----------



## Sodak Hunter (Feb 28, 2012)

Everything has to be calibrated to whatever you are looking to spray (i.e. vehicle speed, volume, concentration of chemical, pressure) I have worked for a weed spraying business for the last 6 summers and we set up 15 gallon tanks with boom busters to spray one acre per tank at about 4-5 mph. Research wants applications to put down at least 15 gallons of water per acre to be adequate. A light mist is all the plant needs but if you want some residual in the soil to keep weeds suppressed for longer than immediate application then go with the stronger recommended dose per acre from the chemical manufacture. We love them because they need very little maintenance and can put two valves on (which are fairly expensive for brass ones) and control the edge of a field without spraying unwanted vegetation. And I agree with a previous statement of not using PVC because it will be much more likely to break. Hope this helps


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Sodak Hunter said:


> Everything has to be calibrated to whatever you are looking to spray (i.e. vehicle speed, volume, concentration of chemical, pressure) I have worked for a weed spraying business for the last 6 summers and we set up 15 gallon tanks with boom busters to spray one acre per tank at about 4-5 mph. Research wants applications to put down at least 15 gallons of water per acre to be adequate. A light mist is all the plant needs but if you want some residual in the soil to keep weeds suppressed for longer than immediate application then go with the stronger recommended dose per acre from the chemical manufacture. We love them because they need very little maintenance and can put two valves on (which are fairly expensive for brass ones) and control the edge of a field without spraying unwanted vegetation. And I agree with a previous statement of not using PVC because it will be much more likely to break. Hope this helps


that is alot more chemical than i am using. i have a 25 gallon tank, and i am getting about 7 to 9 acers per 25 gallons. if i was using a boom buster, the way you are, it would
take me 150 gallons to do 10 acers. all i spray is glyfos.


----------



## Sodak Hunter (Feb 28, 2012)

I may have miss-stated something but the amount of water you are putting down is not the same as the amount of chemical putting down. You can have higher pressure with the tanks to allow yourself to increase your concentration of spray put out over a certain length of time (10 secs for example) We would put the same amount of actual chemical down per acre, just with 15 gallons of water per acre I would have more penetration to the roots and get more residual because it will soak into the root system better, therefore getting better coverage. It is the same concept as big agriculture sprayers in a 100 acre field. They travel at higher speeds but also carry 500 gallons of water so they can cover a larger area. It may take more time to cover 10 acres putting down 15 gallons of water per acre but it should result in better weed control. If your method works for you than keep doing it. But i was at a recertification meeting this winter and they were talking about how weeds were becoming resistant to glyphosphates so they had to start adding additional herbicide to control that particular weed. Then cost adds up because of the need to use two herbicides instead of one.


----------



## delani's dad (Jan 5, 2012)

I only have about 3 acres total to spray but it is spread out in trails and one small plot that I am going to do this year. The plot is only about 3/4 of an acre total. The plan I have in my head is to strap the 55 gallon drum on top of the blade of my tractor and just have like a 4 or 5 foot "boom". About the width of the tractor tires so using pvc shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

gotcha, do you have 2 tanks, one small one that you put chemical in and then another big one with water and it mixes while you go ?
i am sure what you are doing last longer. all i am doing is spraying plots about 10 to 14 days prior to planting, we seed, and then run the disc over once
to cover. all the dead grass, plus a little dirt gives it enough cover to grow. it is alot better than comming in and bush hogging and then disc, or running
the disc until your blue in the face in tall grass. lol it is easier on the equipment also.

when i am spraying it is always grass/weeds that is waist high or higher. i have to take breaks so the atv won't get to hot, cause there is no way it can get much air running in 
grass that tall.


----------



## Sodak Hunter (Feb 28, 2012)

We have to run a single 15 gallon tank because it is a commercial business and OSHA will not allow us to run bigger. We mix with every tank so it is small amounts depending on the herbicide that we use (like 16oz for each). If you can get in there earlier than you do, do you think that you would get better burn down? Plants and weeds are much more difficult to kill when they are that tall. We run honda foremans and they are air cooled as well which sometimes they will run hot but they seem to withstand those conditions quite well. We have abused them like rolling down the side of a mountain and dusted them off and kept going. This is partly why we run the boombusters. They need to be tucked tight to our tank. It takes us about ten minutes per tank (acre) to spray so it would not take long to put more water down as long as you had water available to refill via a hydrant or big water tank on a trailer or in a pickup. It is also easy to take off and store when not in use.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Sodak Hunter said:


> We have to run a single 15 gallon tank because it is a commercial business and OSHA will not allow us to run bigger. We mix with every tank so it is small amounts depending on the herbicide that we use (like 16oz for each). If you can get in there earlier than you do, do you think that you would get better burn down? Plants and weeds are much more difficult to kill when they are that tall. We run honda foremans and they are air cooled as well which sometimes they will run hot but they seem to withstand those conditions quite well. We have abused them like rolling down the side of a mountain and dusted them off and kept going. This is partly why we run the boombusters. They need to be tucked tight to our tank. It takes us about ten minutes per tank (acre) to spray so it would not take long to put more water down as long as you had water available to refill via a hydrant or big water tank on a trailer or in a pickup. It is also easy to take off and store when not in use.


it might do better if i didn't wait until the last minute, but it is just the way we have always done it. it only takes me one full day of spraying. my father-in-law runs and get the
water, have a bunch of water bottles, like for a office, i guess they hold 6 gallons each, have 10 of those. it works pretty good really.

when we first started doing the plots it was like maybe 12 to 15 acres, and has grown into almost more than i can handle. i know last year i sprayed close to if not more than 70 acres. lol 

how are you powering your sprayer, i have tried the plugs that go into the cig lighter, but they come loose all the time. i have had switches melt in my hand cause i was running them so long. tried lawnmower batteries, but they loose power. been unsing booster packs the last few years, but they run down also. i was thinking about straight
wiring to the atv battery and having a switch, but i did not know if the alternator would be able to keep up. i have a 700 grizzly, i guess i could call and see what they said.

just kind of worried about it getting to hot. i had a honda rincon burn up on me about 4 years ago, sucked. i had insurance, it coverd most of it, but still, it was a mess. caught
the woods on fire, and had to put it out, could have started a forest fire. my wife was driving it, for all of maybe 3 or 4 minutes, and it just burst into flames, lucky she was not hurt.


----------



## Sodak Hunter (Feb 28, 2012)

We wire them straight to the battery with an inline fuse so the fuse will blow before it gets too hot then we have a toggle swith mounted on the handle bars for running the pump. We use Flojet pumps because they seem to last the longest but are also not cheap. Wiring straight to the battery also never comes undone and as long as you turn the pump off then you will not have a dead battery and have to pull start it. The only time they will get too hot for use is when there is too much debris lodged under and in front of the ATV. 70 acres is getting to be quite a bit with an ATV but if you keep your speed down it will not overheat either because 25 gallons of water is a lot of weight on that thing.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

i have heard of flojet, i use shurflo, that is what the ag place sells close to me they are great also.

do you know what size fuse you use, or gague wire, i will just do it then. still going to call the dealer, and ask them about the alternator. that is what i was worried
about, i didn't know if it would get over worked. i only do this once a year, so it not like i am working it like that all the time. i spray walking paths to the stands, but i can
do all of those with just 25 gallons. i have shut of valves so that i can just run the 2 inside nozzels, it will do a 6 ft wide trail. it works perfect, that way you don't have to
worry about ticks and red bugs walking to the stand.


----------



## Sodak Hunter (Feb 28, 2012)

We strip out the four wire trailer wiring because we like having the 2 strands connected instead of taping them. I am not sure what gauge they are. The fuse size would depend on the amps your pump needs but I believe we use a 20 buss fuse. I would put a quick connect on your tank to your wires so you do not have to take it apart all the time just disconnect. Very handy


----------



## Sodak Hunter (Feb 28, 2012)

We strip out the four wire trailer wiring because we like having the 2 strands connected instead of taping them. I am not sure what gauge they are. The fuse size would depend on the amps your pump needs but I believe we use a 20 buss fuse. I would put a quick connect on your tank to your wires so you do not have to take it apart all the time just disconnect. Very handy


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Sodak Hunter said:


> We strip out the four wire trailer wiring because we like having the 2 strands connected instead of taping them. I am not sure what gauge they are. The fuse size would depend on the amps your pump needs but I believe we use a 20 buss fuse. I would put a quick connect on your tank to your wires so you do not have to take it apart all the time just disconnect. Very handy


cool deal, i will do that. thanks


----------



## rwk (Mar 25, 2006)

Were did you get, and which kind of nozzles do you folks use.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

TEEJET tips, will have to check the color, i think green. they are color coded for volume. i use the next to smallest size they make i think, or at least sell at the ag place, i think the orange ones are the smallest.


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to the nozzles thay are using?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I get all mine at Tractor supply. Yellow is 2.1gpm


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

70oldsracer said:


> Does anyone have a link to the nozzles thay are using?


http://www.teejet.com/english/home.aspx


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

V-TRAIN said:


> http://www.teejet.com/english/home.aspx


Thanks, but there are so many to choose from, any particular one you recommend?


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

70oldsracer said:


> Thanks, but there are so many to choose from, any particular one you recommend?


i will let you know tonight which color i am using. i have to check my rig, and see which color.


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

I found these at Tractor Supply, do they look right?

http://www.tractorsupply.com/teejet-reg-tp8002vp-yellow-flat-fan-tips-pack-of-2-2102272


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

70oldsracer said:


> Thanks, but there are so many to choose from, any particular one you recommend?


K, i checked my boom. i am running 4 teejet xr tips. they are green plastic and have a metal insert inside them. they have the numbers 80015VS written on them.
the place i get them from sells alot of different sizes. of the ones he has, this sprays the the second least. it is a fine mist, he has a orange he sells that is supposed
to be finer. i have been running mine about 4 feet off the ground, and they work great. i tried several others that put out more, but these really seamed to make the tank
last alot longer.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

You should start by matching the nozzle to your pump output. For example my pump is 2.1gpm which is the yellow nozzle. You can go smaller for finer mists and your chemicals will last longer. If you go bigger your pump won't produce enough pressure for a good spray pattern. Check your pump for its rating then get the correct nozzle for that output as a starting point. They are pretty cheap so you won't break the bank if you switch them out.


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the help so far, now fo my next question. Is there a body that these jets screw into? and who sells them


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

yes. there is acually a head ( so to speak ) with a hole in it. the nozzel fits in that, with the tip sticking out the bottom. there is a rubber washer that goes on top of the nozzel. then i put small strainers on top of the washer. that head screws onto a pipe. the pipe will be a "t" (if running more than 2 nozzels) or a "L" if just 2. that pipe fits into a clamp,
that attaches to square tubing. the pipes are barbed so you can slide pipe on them. there is alot of little parts really. i can try and post some pictures, but i am super busy right now. i am an accountant, and there is 2 weeks left in tax season. i am kind of running around like a chicken with my head cut off right now. lol


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Do you have a tractor supply near you? Do yourself a favor and stop in. They have everything in one place. It will all make sense when you can se all the parts. Chances are they will have a display model, just copy it with parts in the aisle.
There are a lot of little parts but it is very straightforward.


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

redruff said:


> Do you have a tractor supply near you? Do yourself a favor and stop in. They have everything in one place. It will all make sense when you can se all the parts. Chances are they will have a display model, just copy it with parts in the aisle.
> There are a lot of little parts but it is very straightforward.


Unfortunately, there is no tractor supply near here. I live in Queens NY, so there really isn't a big demand for it. What if I just got one or two of these http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200326933_200326933 anyone ever use them?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

70oldsracer said:


> Unfortunately, there is no tractor supply near here. I live in Queens NY, so there really isn't a big demand for it. What if I just got one or two of these http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200326933_200326933 anyone ever use them?


Some guys us them and they say they work. I have no personal experience with them.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

70oldsracer said:


> Unfortunately, there is no tractor supply near here. I live in Queens NY, so there really isn't a big demand for it. What if I just got one or two of these http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200326933_200326933 anyone ever use them?


do you already have a tank and pump. it might be better if you just got one of the kits they sell, if not.
i already had a tank and pump for several years before i built my boom. it gets kind of expensive buying all the parts like i did.


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

V-TRAIN said:


> do you already have a tank and pump. it might be better if you just got one of the kits they sell, if not.
> i already had a tank and pump for several years before i built my boom. it gets kind of expensive buying all the parts like i did.


This is tank and pump I just bought. http://www.harborfreight.com/12-volt-15-gallon-spot-sprayer-9583.html I didn't think it would be too much more to incorporate a boom. Two nozzles, square tubing, rubber hose and a plastic tee. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

The question was asked as to what size fuse and wiring to use. The answer to that should be on the pump itself as most should have the recommended fuse size on the label that lists the pumps output. Some of the pumps can run up to around 20 amps or more so use the fuze size they recommend and also make sure the switch used is rated for the amp load as well. As for wire size, 12 ga should take care of any atv mounted sprayer, but if in doubt, use 10 ga. With as little wire as it takes, bigger is cheaper than a melt down. Oversize will never hurt you whereas too small even if it doesn't melt down can reduce the voltage which will reduce the performance of the pump.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

TC-CountryBoy said:


> The question was asked as to what size fuse and wiring to use. The answer to that should be on the pump itself as most should have the recommended fuse size on the label that lists the pumps output. Some of the pumps can run up to around 20 amps or more so use the fuze size they recommend and also make sure the switch used is rated for the amp load as well. As for wire size, 12 ga should take care of any atv mounted sprayer, but if in doubt, use 10 ga. With as little wire as it takes, bigger is cheaper than a melt down. Oversize will never hurt you whereas too small even if it doesn't melt down can reduce the voltage which will reduce the performance of the pump.


k, thanks


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

here are some pictures of my ******* engineering. i sprayed about 55 acers with it saturday.
25 gallon tank, 4 tips, in-line filter, shut off valves (to close the 2 outside tips, perfect for walking trails).
i run about 8 to 12 mph. 

i hooked the line to the drain spout of the tank to get better flow to the pump.
i used to have this tiny tube, that ran down into the tank, it would get clogged alot. the inline filter on the
outside keeps you from having to stick your hand down into the tank. i could get about 2.5 more feet of cover,
if i spaced it more, but i like all the over spray cause it kills everything. alot of times i will be in weeds shoulder
high or taller. 

i mounted it with wood screws to 2x4's, so that if i clip a tree, it will break away. it works, i found that out once the hard
way comming down a trail at night after spraying. i just attached the 2x4 to a metal bracket that i use for my herd seeder.
i love this thing, lol.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

i am actually getting ready to make my boom bigger. i was going to build one larger but was fooling around on the web and found a company (cropcare) that makes
a 12 foot manual folding boom with breakaway hinges. you can order just the boom only (without plumbing / tips), i got it for $151 shipped, this will cut my spraying time in half. i already have 50% of the plumbing and can get the rest right down the road. running 8 tips will still not be pushing my pump at 50% of max. i could add more, but i didn't want it to be cycling like crazy.


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

This is the boomless sprayer I bought. I already had the tank and 12v motor. The thing I like about this tip is that you can change a plate and spray just one side or the other works good for road sides and ditches.

http://www.wlhamiltonco.com/Nozzles.htm


----------

